# Leaky water



## TrArKi (Jul 4, 2016)

So I have a customer that has water running in through conduit from main transformer. 15 story apartment building 4 parallel runs. It drips at a massive junction box thats below a mcc. The conduits are pvc and encased in concrete all the way to the transformer which is fed under ground from a pole.
I assume its leaking at the transformar pad somewhere as it has natural/normal cracks.
The dripping I assume is from rain. As its intermitent. 
Now for solutions.
Now sure how.
Are there companies that line a pipe for electrical?
Generator can pick up slack for 1 run temporarily.

Leave it till there's an actual problem.

Plug the transformer end and hope pvc is not cracked.
Pray the supply authority deals with it?



Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Expanding foam is your buddy.....................


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

macmikeman said:


> Expanding foam is your buddy.....................


This one is made for the purpose...

https://polywater.com/product/polywater-fst-foam-duct-sealant/


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I used the Polywater for this. A previous electrician had plugged it full of duct seal. I tried to get it all out but it was difficult. I’m not sure if it worked. The customer only has problems in the spring and we had a slow thaw this year.

I was surprised at how watery the Polywater is. If the conduits enter the cabinet from above, gravity is not your friend.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

I think we just had someone else post about this.

I would also recommend the Polywater foam sealant, I used it on three 4" conduits 3' below the water table and it sealed them up tight.

This is what I used:

https://polywater.com/product/polywater-aft-aerosol-foam-sealant

It's not cheap, I think I used part of one can for the three 4" conduits.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

Listed spray foam is a big scam:vs_mad: Great stuff or any of the open or closed cell stuff they use to insulate houses these days has no ul listing on it and nobody bats an eyelash over wiring being encapsulated in it.

If the conduit goes downhill the whole way, there probably isn't a lot you're going to be able to do about it. If they didn't use PVC cleaner on the joints, they probably will leak. Concrete around them isn't going to help much. Concrete is not waterproof. Even if the conduits are 100% water tight, condensation will still grow inside of them and leak out 

You can try to spray foam them first. I bet you're going to end up doing something to manage the water rather than stop it.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

JoeSparky said:


> Listed spray foam is a big scam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People actually use pvc cleaner on conduit? Do you use purple primer too?


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

Going_Commando said:


> People actually use pvc cleaner on conduit? Do you use purple primer too?


That is what I meant. They sell it in purple or clear. If you need your conduits to be watertight, you need to use it. Most of the time we don't care if water gets in. however if the end of your conduit run is inside of a building and lower than the beginning of it that runs through the ground outside, gravity will bring any water into the building that gets into that conduit. PVC cleaner / primer is cheap insurance. 
There's a reason the plumbers use it.


----------



## tmessner (Apr 1, 2013)

I have used the polywater duct sealant with good results. Standard Great Stuff foam does not work!!!!!


----------



## TrArKi (Jul 4, 2016)

Thanks everybody.
That gives me a good idea. Managing the water far out weighs financially doing anything.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

I would definitely seal both ends with foam first to see if it helps. I just don't have high hopes for that method.


----------

